# Great deal on FURminator ($10)!



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Just thought I'd share this, Amazon has a large FURminator for $10. I've been wanting to get a larger one, but in stores I've seen them from $40-$70 (which is nuts, I wouldn't even spend that much on a hair comb for myself). Here is the link:







Amazon.com: FURminator Large Yellow deShedding Tool with 4-Inch Edge: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

awesome!!! i've been dying to get one! i'll definitely check that out! thanks for sharing!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm not even going to mention this to my husband...it will make him crazy since we just paid full price at PetSmart a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ooh ouch. yeah i keep seeing them at petsmart and i'm like i really do need to get one and the price always stops me. I'm waiting til hubby deploys again.... unless i can find one cheaper and not ridiculously priced. THIS sounds awesome!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

My previous link doesn't seem to work anymore. Here is is again: Amazon.com: FURminator Large Yellow deShedding Tool with 4-Inch Edge: Home & Garden

If that breaks, just search large furminator, it should be one of the first results on Amazon.


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

check ebay... they are shipped from china as they are made in china and can be found daily.. for the same price..

here is one i found for 6$ CAN
http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-Furminator-L...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item9bff3e62f6

i got mine from ebay... same thing from overseas and it comes in the actual package... great compared to the 69.99$CAN here at local pet stores


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

What's with the "new" and "improved" version - has anyone tried it?


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

LisaT said:


> What's with the "new" and "improved" version - has anyone tried it?


the one i posted in my link is exact in stores at the moment...

my mother had bought one roughly 4 years ago and it looks the same as mine minus the massive price tag she paid for hers.

typically with online sales people use words like new and improved to help with sales... most people prefer a newer model then old - even if they are identical people will go to the one that sounds better.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

its no longer $10 but at $14 its still a steal.  ordering right now

the other one has some sort of hair removing mechanism (FURejector)


----------



## sadie006 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, I just ordered one.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey thanks a lot! I will order one since I see it is a must have.

The large FURminator deShedding Tool = $14.13

The large FURminator FURejector deShedding Tool = $21.89


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

Grafix Ink. said:


> check ebay... they are shipped from china as they are made in china and can be found daily.. for the same price..
> 
> here is one i found for 6$ CAN
> NEW Furminator Large Dog&Cat Dog DeShedding Tool Brush on eBay.ca (item 400152185488 end time 08-Oct-10 04:30:10 EDT)
> ...


here are some pics of the same one from link above that i got from ebay....


----------



## Arkaneinc (Sep 27, 2010)

thank you. I just purchased one off Ebay after reading this thread.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow! Now is going for $5.05 just because there is new model with "furejector"


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

the new and improved ones have a button to push the hair off the end of the brush.


----------

